# Wet sanding/painting techniques



## MarkK (4/9/14)

Hello there 

I have just applied a few base coats of primer to a mod, but unfortunately i see some dust has attached itself to my paint job, Like a genius idiot I used my nail to try and remove it and made 2 or 3 spots where the paint just peeled off...

I have layered on a few extra layers on primer over those areas but i can see some high points now and i can make out the outline where the paint came off.

So now im looking for anyone with paint experience to send me in the right direction...
Should I let the paint dry completely now and settle for 12 hours and then do a little wet sanding, apply another primer coat, and then allow to dry?

Or have i stuffed up the finish completly?


----------



## Riaz (4/9/14)

i dont have any painting experience, but my guess would be to let it dry completely and then sand it off and repaint it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (4/9/14)

MarkK said:


> Hello there
> 
> I have just applied a few base coats of primer to a mod, but unfortunately i see some dust has attached itself to my paint job, Like a genius idiot I used my nail to try and remove it and made 2 or 3 spots where the paint just peeled off...
> 
> ...


 
My gut tells me you would be better off stripping it now, and just redoing it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (4/9/14)

I agree with @Alex. Strip it now and start of fresh. Waiting it to dry and sanding just gives more room for more things to go wrong.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (4/9/14)

MarkK said:


> Hello there
> 
> I have just applied a few base coats of primer to a mod, but unfortunately i see some dust has attached itself to my paint job, Like a genius idiot I used my nail to try and remove it and made 2 or 3 spots where the paint just peeled off...
> 
> ...


 
Have you perhaps given any thought to powder coating instead. I watched a cool vid on a home shop job the other day, and I would love to give that a bash.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/9/14)

Either sand down give it a good key and reapply primer or you could try filler primer. But the guys are right better to start again and powdercoating would give a tougher finish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (4/9/14)

Hehe thanks guys  

I cant wait to finish this bad boy 

Lumo green Hana with blue screen and blue light up button  
Getting soooo excited to see her finished


----------

